# West Coast Haunters Convention, anyone?



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Is anyone from the forum planning on attending the 2012 West Coast Haunters Convention?

http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I will be there. Already have tickets and a room reserved. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nyxy and I will be there.


----------



## Aswrn (Nov 9, 2011)

Yup, I'm going to go. Will be my first one.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Like Savagehaunter said. Him and I plan on being there. We've enjoyed seeing it grow since the first year. We're also going to the ball and haunt tours as well. Since I don't have a phone with 'net capabilities, if we plan a tiny bit ahead I'd beable to meet up with others from here if some aren't attending the extra events.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I will be going again this year too! So excited that the convention is growing sooooo fast! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

Bootoyou and I will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

*Sailors Grave Haunt will be there!*

I will be there pimping my haunt, Sailors Grave Haunt, and the pro haunt at which I volunteer.

This year, there is a section dedicated to home haunters. If you have business cards or other literature to promote your haunt or you want a table to showcase your props, contact Scott Shier (Scott [at] shier.com).

If you stop by my table, please let me know you're from Halloween Forum. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG! This is so cool! I'm gonna try to get down to Portland with the wife for that.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all! I will be hosting the Home Haunters Alley at the show. We still have a few tables left over if any of you are interested in bringing some props and/or photos of your haunt to display. I will also be hosting a round-table discussion for home haunters to share our successes and challenges so we can all learn from each other. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. Feel free to stop by and say hi. I also hope to see you at the costume ball and on the haunt tours. Apocalypse is an absolutely incredible haunt! If you are coming from out of town, be sure to contact the DoubleTree and let them know you are staying for WCHC to get the special rate they have set up for us.

This is the first year for the Home Haunters Alley and no other show offers anything like it, so if you have ideas on how to make the show better for home haunters please stop by and talk to me.

See you at the show!

Scott "Shier Terror" Shier


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be working there


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We plan on making a day trip on Saturday.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife and I are officially signed up for the convention. We'll be coming down on Friday and staying at the Double Tree. I really wish we could stay Saturday night and attend the ball, but my wife has to be back up in Seattle for work Sunday morning. Still, Friday and Saturday at the convention is better than nothing!

Can anyone tell me about the Friday night haunt tour? We might go on that.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

TK421 said:


> My wife and I are officially signed up for the convention. We'll be coming down on Friday and staying at the Double Tree. I really wish we could stay Saturday night and attend the ball, but my wife has to be back up in Seattle for work Sunday morning. Still, Friday and Saturday at the convention is better than nothing!
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the Friday night haunt tour? We might go on that.


You should definitely check out the tour. First stop is Scream Studios with a "Behind the Screams" look at how a pro haunt is made. We will tour the warehouse and shop where all the props and facades are made and stored. This year, Scream moves from Jantzen Beach mall to Portland International Raceway. Henry has huge plans for this new attraction and this will be a sneak peak at what he has in store. The next stop is Apocalypse. The haunt follows a storyline of a Mayan temple that holds the secret to the Mayan's prediction of the end of the earth. There will also be a Mexican buffet served at the haunt.

I've got my tickets! Sorry you won't make it to the costume ball. Stop by the Home Haunters Alley and say hi. Maybe you can bring some props down and setup at one of the tables. I was looking at your work on your site and it looks great!

See you at the show.

Scott "Shier Terror" Shier


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Shier Terror said:


> You should definitely check out the tour. First stop is Scream Studios with a "Behind the Screams" look at how a pro haunt is made. We will tour the warehouse and shop where all the props and facades are made and stored. This year, Scream moves from Jantzen Beach mall to Portland International Raceway. Henry has huge plans for this new attraction and this will be a sneak peak at what he has in store. The next stop is Apocalypse. The haunt follows a storyline of a Mayan temple that holds the secret to the Mayan's prediction of the end of the earth. There will also be a Mexican buffet served at the haunt.
> 
> I've got my tickets! Sorry you won't make it to the costume ball. Stop by the Home Haunters Alley and say hi. Maybe you can bring some props down and setup at one of the tables. I was looking at your work on your site and it looks great!
> 
> ...


I am so looking forward to the Friday night haunt tour!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

It is with great sadness that I just found out Rik Cary, founder of HauntProject.com, and simply a very wonderful guy has passed away. There will be events honoring Rik at WCHC including a slideshow presentation and a special toast at the Costume Ball to honor Rik.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Sad news. He was a legend in the home haunting community. But what a nice way to honor him and everything that he's brought to the world of home haunting.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok we are on our way! 40,000 feet in the air, can't wait to see Portland and our first WCHC!!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm on my flight from LA to Portland now. Should be at the hotel bar by 5 or 6. Just look for the guy in the "Vex FX" shirt!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking forward to chatting with all of you in person. We already have some really neat stuff set up in the home haunters area!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

We're here! Checked in, got our passes and now we're heading out for a nice dinner at Stanfords (and beer!!). Can't wait for the doors to open tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

First day went great! I was the big girl wandering around in the hot pink Hellmouth Tshirt and Bloodshed Brother's tote bag. If you can find me come say Hi. Planning also on attending the ball tonight. I"ll be in some sort of purple swamp wife/witch costume with a green wig.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Great seeing you guys! Hope to see you at the home haunters round table this afternoon.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Any one from Massachusetts going to MHC and looking to car pool?


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great time this year. Can't wait to get started on next years event. It is going to be even bigger and better!


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

I was there, but didn't know haow to trecognize any one from the forum?

Good convention, will be there next year. I saw IhauntU presentation. He had the forum up on the screen.
Pete


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I was there with Savagehaunter. First day I had on a hot pink tshirt, I'm shortround and blonde. Third day I had on an orange and black skirt . Costume for the ball was a swamp witch. I had trouble spotting members too unless I listened hard or lurked on here for photos of members.


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

We will have to arrange a meet and greet for all the avatars next time.
Pete


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Changed my Avatar so now you know who I was. If any of you missed the home haunters roundtable and are interested in being part of the home haunters alley next year, please message me with your email and I will add you to the list. We already have several people interested in teaching make-n-takes, demos, and more. We are going to turn the show into the West Coast Home Haunters Convention!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

As much as I would love to see more of be a more active part in home gaunter participation, I love the WCHC too much to watch it fracture and collapse because of polariztion between Pro and Home. I Love the wide range of styles and levels of haunts we already have attending. It's fun to see the large guys, but not have to pay their prices all the time. Half the pictures I took are more for inspiration for building my own props and decorations. The only downside I see is not having a stable place year after year and having only 3 days to take classes, attend events, and just socialize and make friends and aquaintances.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Our intent is not to create polarization between the home haunters and pro haunters. In fact it is just the opposite. Like you, I look to the pro haunts for inspiration. By adding the home haunters, we are trying to expand the convention and make it more attractive to a wider audience. I believe we will be at the Doubletree for the foreseeable future until we outgrow it. I don't think there will be anything we can do about the 3 days of classes, but there are other gatherings like FrightFest NorthWest, CalHaunts, and FrightFest BC that offer similar classes for home haunters and are primarily social gatherings.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

It was great meeting and seeing you all at the con. Would have liked a bigger turnout in the home haunter section, but it did look like there were many home haunters that attended. Now that they know what to expect, I hope we can elicit more participation next year with make-and-takes and demos.

The one thing that concerns me is that if the vendors outgrow the exhibit hall and home haunters end up being placed in one of the ballrooms, there may be a kind of polarization between home and pro. I love being able to network with my vendor friends as well as meet new home haunters on the same floor, and the vendors enjoyed swinging by the home haunter section when there was a lull during the day. Placing the home haunter area in a different part of the hotel would surely mean less traffic to that area.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The Vendors we have seem to keep their prices at a level that is primarily for the pros. We home haunters with a limited budget can't be expected to drop 300 for every item on the show floor. They need to get more vendors that offer a bang for the buick. We need to keep the networking going. I am thinking of a booth in the home haunters section next year. I loved seeing old friends and making new friends an the Convention.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

They had the vendor booths spread out and we obviously had plenty of room in the home haunters area. I spoke to the facilities people after the show about that very subject and they said that they can have up to 100 booths in there and still have room for us in the back. Outgrowing the venue would be a good thing but I know Ed does not want to separate the home haunters area from the show floor.

I'm glad to see so much interest in the show. I will certainly be taking everyone's input to make next years show even more fantastic.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

It was a fantastic event, and I can't wait for next year!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I have my pics up in an album. If anyone wants to see a peek. I'm still editing a bit and and trying to Tag anyone in the pics that I know.


----------

